
The making of Warcraft part 3 (2012) - herendin2
https://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/the-making-of-warcraft-part-3
======
herendin2
HN's discussion about part two of this series -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4387650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4387650)

